# 4 mallets on Xylophone



## joelbecker

I finished an orchestral work the other day and in a couple of sections I ask for 4 medium mallets on xylophone to play 4-note chords. Is that OK? One of my orchestration books briefly said "xylophonists usually use 2 mallets" without expounding on why it is common on instruments like marimba but not on xylophone. Or is there a certain level of proficiency required for it, that might not be present in some non-professional orchestras like at a university? Or maybe it's perfectly normal...

If you want to hear it, it's at 2:22 here


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

A university level percussion student shouldn't have any particular difficulty with that, as long as they have a decent amount of time to practice it. 

Incidentally, with all that brass, I'd consider putting that part up an octave.


----------



## david johnson

it will be ok. enjoy the sound


----------



## joelbecker

Retrograde Inversion said:


> A university level percussion student shouldn't have any particular difficulty with that, as long as they have a decent amount of time to practice it.
> 
> Incidentally, with all that brass, I'd consider putting that part up an octave.


OK great! Transposing up an octave may be a good idea indeed, thanks.



david johnson said:


> it will be ok. enjoy the sound


Thanks, David.

Thank you both for taking the time to check that for me.


----------



## Vasks

Yeah it will be OK. The reason the textbook says "usually 2 mallets" is because the Xylo usually plays lively melodic passages and that forces the usage of two mallets to be nimble.


----------

